# Porsche Cayman S detailed by Auto Finesse



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey fellow detailers, not had a chance to post much of our work of late, as we have been rather busy with one thing or another, but managed to set today aside to get a couple of recent jobs posted up :thumb:

On arrival:




























Limited pics on the wash stage as it was hammering it down with rain and i really did not fancy being out there any longer than i had to  so first job was to clean the wheels, using our Imperial wheel cleaner, and Wheel woolies, pre spray with Citrus power, washed TBM with Lather:




























Up side to a bit of rain is it make life a bit easier when claying, Clayed with our fine clay:










So now all dried off and indoors we can get down to business. Here's how the paint looked:





































By far the worst affected area was the roof and boot, we found latter when polishing the acted differently under polishing than the rest of the car and had much different paint levels:




























Paint inspection and PTG readings done, i get on with testing polishing combos:










Finally settling on 3M extra fine (yellow top) on a megs polishing pad:




























And for that boot and roof a much different approach was needed, megs 205 on a finishing pad, was all that would even half work and it was holograming quite badly needing 3-4 extra sets of menz 85rd to get it down to the level needed:




























Work continued around the rest of the car over the next couple of days:









































































Menz 85Rd was also used via DA with a finishing pad on the rest of the car to further refine the finish, before applying the LSP:




























Glass cleaned with Crystal:










Shuts polished with Tripple:










Wheels sealed with Mint rims and tyres with Gloss:




























And the finished results:




































































































Thanks for looking and as always your comments and questions are welcomed and appreciated.

James


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That's improved the paintwork nicely, lovely deep black in the afters  Good to see light sources being used to show the correction level achieved :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

James, that's a truly stunning finish mate, incredible!

Would you recommend the Tri Foam Applicator for applying your waxes?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate - Cracking gloss and lots of loveliness in the background :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work there guys :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> James, that's a truly stunning finish mate, incredible!
> 
> Would you recommend the Tri Foam Applicator for applying your waxes?


James sells those applicators and they are spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work James, which app was used for the triple on the shuts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Good work buddie and i noticed all the AF products be hide you lol.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb: Yep thats the store stock (for easy pickings) on those shelfs, upstairs there are many many more products 

Regarding applicators, as long as its a good quality foam then it really is personal preference, i like the tri foam oval shape my self.

The applicator im using on the shuts is a microfibre applicator, helps IMO get a bit more cutting and cleaning from Tripple we have some on the site HERE


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

loving that deep gloss look to the paint. cracking job mate!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

James B said:


> Thanks guys :thumb: Yep thats the store stock (for easy pickings) on those shelfs, upstairs there are many many more products
> 
> Regarding applicators, as long as its a good quality foam then it really is personal preference, i like the tri foam oval shape my self.
> 
> The applicator im using on the shuts is a microfibre applicator, helps IMO get a bit more cutting and cleaning from Tripple we have some on the site HERE


James do me a cheeky favour

Put one of those white MF applicators in my parcel and I'll add it to the next bill as i'll be ordering again at the weekend 

If not don't worry, i'll add it next time as i didn't see them when i ordered earlier


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Showshine said:


> James do me a cheeky favour
> 
> Put one of those white MF applicators in my parcel and I'll add it to the next bill as i'll be ordering again at the weekend
> 
> If not don't worry, i'll add it next time as i didn't see them when i ordered earlier


Cool no worries :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work James.

Plenty of stock for my next order i see. 

Is that you claying?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Greate Work mate ,Cracking Finish :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Lovely correction, nice to see a proper job!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top man - Thanks :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which camera do you use James? Sony NEX5 still?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Which camera do you use James? Sony NEX5 still?


Yep, im not overly happy with this set of pics, it was quite dark out in the final shots hence they look a bit ropey  but its a good bit of kit.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Fantastic work james. Good write up, i think we are due a video write up though!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking good matey, some nice photography also.:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Team AF, looks like the roof and boot were very tricky, car looks stunning now:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Sweet mate like the products used and the level of work carried out is awesome.

Loving the studio as well:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry mate, iPad error lol.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work team.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

message to owner: one word.. wow. this is quite possibly the nicest looking Caymen I have see yet! stunning so stunning infact I have been surfing to find one and am now contemplating getting rid of the boxster for one!

James goes without saying amazing finish as always another example of why you are at the top of your game!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Lovely job mate!
Fantastic car and absolut combination with rims!


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Nice work, all those boxes of products. Yes please.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Top work as usual james!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job...now looks very nice...


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work.. Loving the lights in the unit.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Smashing work.. Loving the lights in the unit.


Colour corrected's and metal halides :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work James, a really sharp finish:thumb: 'Jet Black' can be a real PITA on these!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing. Love your work. Well done.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great work, so impressed with the your products that I have been using.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely job James! :thumb:


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent work, that gloss looks deep enough to dive in to, makes the Cayman look so much better :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic finish. It appears the Gloss tyre dressing was sprayed on as opposed to applied via an applicator. Do you find the spray head allows enough control to avoid making a mess?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ns1980 said:


> Fantastic finish. It appears the Gloss tyre dressing was sprayed on as opposed to applied via an applicator. Do you find the spray head allows enough control to avoid making a mess?


Yes and no really, its ok, altho we usually do the tyres first then final clean, polish and seal wheels after. id not do it that way after finishing the wheels no, im just to fussy.

The pics might show it the other way around, just whatever is being worked on at the time gets a pic took when we remember


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Stunning job on a stunning car.
I want one.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Stunning work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent as usual JB 

Baz


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks lovely, and the reason id never buy a black car. Itd have to look like that 24/7


----------

